# vähän päivässä, paljon viikossa



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hei kaikille!

Mikä on sen sananlaskun merkitys? En voinut löytää sen suomalais - venäläisestä suursanakirjastani. Miten se sanalasku käännetään englanniksi?
(My guess is "still water runs deep" but I'm not sure...).

Kiitos avusta!


----------



## hui

"A little a day [makes] a lot in a week."


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

So the meaning is "be patient, don't try to do everything at once"? Looks like my initial guess was correct then.


----------



## akana

> (My guess is "still water runs deep" but I'm not sure...).





> So the meaning is "be patient, don't try to do everything at once"? Looks like my initial guess was correct then.



I just wanted to clarify the meaning of "still water runs deep," since it appears there might be a misunderstanding. Typically, the saying is used to refer to a person who is not very talkative, and it is usually used as a complement, indicating that those who choose words sparingly are wiser for it. I have never heard it used to refer to patience.

I can't think of a good equivalent to "vähän päivässä, paljon viikossa," except, perhaps, for the sayings "do a little at a time" or "take it one day at a time," which don't fully express the meaning of the original.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

akana said:


> I just wanted to clarify the meaning of "still water runs deep," since it appears there might be a misunderstanding. Typically, the saying is used to refer to a person who is not very talkative, and it is usually used as a complement, indicating that those who choose words sparingly are wiser for it. I have never heard it used to refer to patience.
> 
> I can't think of a good equivalent to "vähän päivässä, paljon viikossa," except, perhaps, for the sayings "do a little at a time" or "take it one day at a time," which don't fully express the meaning of the original.




Now that's embarassing...  Turns out that the English equivalent of the Russian proverb that I had in mind (and which has word "water"("вода") in it) is "little strokes fell great oaks"


----------

